# Old Certina watches



## Shum

I thought a little vintage Certina pictures was overdue for me and these ladies deserve a little action.














Hereis a Certina with a 19-10 movement.














Here is a slightyly earlier version of the same watch with the 19-10 movement.














Onse again the same watch with the 19-10 movement but as you can see it's even earlier and the logo was different.

If you follow the link the movement is listed as from ca 1955 but this is the problem with the lack of information about these vintage watches that the same movement can span a wide space in time.
bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Certina 19-10














This is the oldest Certina I have but there is no real information on the 15-10 movement. As you can see it's loosing it's face and soon you wouldn't be able to see it's a Certina at all.














Here we are entering the 1960's with the 19-31 movement.


----------



## Shum

Same movement but from the late 60's and suddenly Certina is hard pressed to get with the times and start giving names to their watch series like oither manufacturers. It's missing it's handd but works like a charm...














Here is A very small Certina from the 60's with a 17-25 movement.














Now we are at the late 70' or early 80's and things have changed again. Now the watch is much better protected against water and the design and logo are up to date. It has a 17-361 movement but I can't find any information about it.


----------



## ecgirl07

Cool! im pondering a Certina that says 1888 - modern probably I know but it would be the center piece start of a collection reflecting my favourite football club - Id need a vostok ampbibian 1967 to go with it....


----------



## Shum

When it comes to modern ladies Certinas i only like the DS Podium Chronograth with gold pushers.

DS Podium Lady - Chronograph | Certina

And the DS Spel with it's classic lines that has been used from way back in the late 80's

http://www.certina.com/collection/lady-quartz/ds-spel-lady-round#m=8


----------



## coastcat

That's a great collection! I'm always smitten with small seconds dial, and am particularly enamored of the first watch you posted.

Oh yes, dating movements... even with Hamiltons, it's not always easy to narrow down the exact year. What's worse is that when they switched to Swiss-made movements (this happened while they were still independent and U.S.-based) with no serial numbers on the movements. The only reason I know my Hamilton K-419 is from 1961 is because it was a presentation watch and the date is engraved on the back...


----------



## Shum

Yes the first one is wonderful but the subsecond is so tiny I understand why they gave that design up. 


Engravings are great for dating watches and I have one watch that without the engraving was a 50's watch and with it turned it into a 40's watch so I always look for them.


----------



## zoots69

Please help identify.. THANK YOU


----------



## Shum

This Certidate came out in the late 1950's but the logo and hands changed over time and yours looks to be from the middle of the 1960's.

The serial breaks down as follows.
53 = Certina Cal. 26-661, 06 = 20 Micron Goldplate, 022 = the case style.


----------



## zoots69

Shum said:


> This Certidate came out in the late 1950's but the logo and hands changed over time and yours looks to be from the middle of the 1960's.
> 
> The serial breaks down as follows.
> 53 = Certina Cal. 26-661, 06 = 20 Micron Goldplate, 022 = the case style.


|> THANK YOU SHUM


----------



## Shum

zoots69 said:


> |> THANK YOU SHUM


I have done some research on Certina since I posted this and now I can say it's from 1963-64.


----------



## stumbi

Hi, please help identify this one. My fathers watch.


----------



## GUTuna

My wife enjoys smaller vintage pieces, and I have found Certina offers great vintage options. This one is on the way from Europe now.


----------



## Shum

stumbi said:


> Hi, please help identify this one. My fathers watch.


I seldeom look in this thread so I missed your post. It looks to be a dress watch from the late 70s to early 80s just before the Swatch Group take over. Inside should be a Peseux 7001 as Certina stopped making their own movements by then. This movement is very thin and is now made by ETA (ETA 7001) so parts are available if need be. The case and bracelet is 10 micron gold plated and you need to take it to a jeweler so they can hammer in the bulge at the side of the bracelet so it holds together.


GUTuna said:


> My wife enjoys smaller vintage pieces, and I have found Certina offers great vintage options. This one is on the way from Europe now.


So nice to see someone appreciating these watches as they are very stylish and were very expensive in the day, even more so then men's watches. If you are looking for any more nice vintage ladies watches just ask and I'll see (no cost) what I have for you.

Is there a serial number on the back so we can date it?


----------



## MacRulez4Ever

Hello !
What do you think of this one ?
Does it seems correct ? , the seller told me that it's all original. I tried to find similar Certina with excelsior park movement and 2 registers. But only find 3 registers watches ??





























Best regards / J

Skickat från min IP6+


----------



## Buddy7904

Can anyone tell me anything about this watch, and what it is worth?


----------



## rationaltime

Hi Buddy. Welcome to watchuseek.

From your photo it appears that watch is dirty or corroded
around the perimeter of the crystal. I don't know who would
buy that.








The two sets of hour markers are interesting. From a style
point of view it is like someone put that dial in the wrong case.

Does the watch run? My suggestion is give it a new battery.
Then if you don't want it give the watch to a girl or woman
who does.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------

